# Cain Velasquez' Tattoo and MMA Haters - Fuel to the Fire?



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Now personally I could care less, Cain's proud of his heritage which is fine, nothing wrong with that...

However...MMA is still considered barbaric and the people don't know the fighters, they haven't been educated properly and they'll assume and eventually believe what they want.

So, the question is, the second Cain takes his shirt off and the anti-MMA people see "BROWN PRIDE" across his chest, what happens? Will the media use this as ammo against MMA? Could this hurt Cain, The UFC, and even Junior sponsorship wise? Will a company like say...Nike not even give these guys a second look because of what is on Cain's body?

I know this is sort of a silly question, but let's face it people will always judge people, it's apart of life but do you think that the ignorant people who will bash MMA at any chance(Bob Arum, Bill O'Riley, ESPN) will use this to keep MMA down and out of New York and other places?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If he was so proud of his heritage it would be in Spanish but in his defense he was very young when he got it. Not a big deal either way. Boxing would have no right to talk about it anyway, Check out Bhop dropping the knowledge:laugh:


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

JDS recently tattooed "***********" across his chest to take the attention away from Cains tattoo:thumbsup:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Why would he do that, JDS isn't even white, lol...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it might. I just wish it was "hispanic pride" or "mexican pride" or something more specific as to heritage other than the color of his skin. Its hard to walk around and say "woo-yah <skin color> pride" and not look ignorant as ****, regardless of the color in question. 

I'll be honest I'm not very happy with my own skin color. In fact im kinda white and pastey, but I tan a little bit so I look good you know. They make this pill now they can inject under the skin and it messes with your pigment and gives you a perfect head to toe tan for 6 months, no risk of cancer. To bad its only on the black market or maybe id get myself a little "brown pride" tat :thumb02:


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Who care what they think? I sure don't. People that hate on MMA are going to do it regardless. No amount of so-called education is going to change that.

The only thing that bothers me about that tattoo is: what if a white fighter had White Pride tattooed across his chest. Whould that still be considered a man who is proud of his race and culture? Nope. It would be considered racist. Because White people are not allowed to be proud of their race. One can be proud of his race without being the least bit racist. But white people are to be ashamed and taught to feel guilty about it.

Cain's tattoo is the least bit offensive to me. I just wish all races could do the same.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Why be proud of an accident of birth? It is not an accomplishment, not something you dedicated yourself towards, not really something to gloat about. Millions of people are brown.

Much fewer are UFC Heavyweight champions and undefeated....

Human beings need to seriously evaluated their priorities.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess its like Chris Rock said..." Sometimes people with the most sh*t ( white folks ), get to say the least sh*t and the people with the least sh*t ( minorities ), get to say the most sh*t. " Hahaha.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

EastonAssassin said:


> I guess its like Chris Rock said..." Sometimes people with the most sh*t ( white folks ), get to say the least sh*t and the people with the least sh*t ( minorities ), get to say the most sh*t. " Hahaha.


See that is sad but true. It's even sadder that people assume just because someone is white and successful that they just got where they are at because they are white, instead of realizing that-that person probably worked his/her ass off to get where they are at and it had nothing to do with being white or black. So many people in this country think they deserve compensation from the government because they are a minority instead of busting ass, making good choices, going to college and getting things accomplished the old fashioned way by working hard.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> what if a white fighter had White Pride tattooed across his chest. Whould that still be considered a man who is proud of his race and culture? Nope. It would be considered racist. Because White people are not allowed to be proud of their race.


Personally, I think it has more to do with the fact that terms such as WHITE PRIDE, ***********, etc. were long ago hijacked by people with some pretty overtly racist views.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HaVoK said:


> Who care what they think? I sure don't. People that hate on MMA are going to do it regardless. No amount of so-called education is going to change that.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me about that tattoo is: what if a white fighter had White Pride tattooed across his chest. Whould that still be considered a man who is proud of his race and culture? Nope. It would be considered racist. Because White people are not allowed to be proud of their race. One can be proud of his race without being the least bit racist. But white people are to be ashamed and taught to feel guilty about it.


You really can't understand why that is? did you skip history class or something? i mean really it's got nothing to do with being ashamed of being white it's just that racism is synonymous with "white pride/power" because of it's past and thats not going to change.

p.s this thread won't last long.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Another Velasquez tattoo thread.. if these start popping up again I'm gonna merge and or delete any new ones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Two words across some dudes chest that mean f*uck all to any of us but him. I say we should all mind our business.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Why would he do that, JDS isn't even white, lol...


JDS as in Junior Dos Santos, this guy:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Reading this article really makes me laugh, as a US outsider I really have to say, I see the States as a racist country, and I think that most of the world, in fact I know all of the world does.

Its in everything that comes out of the states, dam you should watch pro wrestling and tell me that's not racist, its so inbred into your culture that it seems to the rest of the world that even those who made an effort to try and not be racist end up been racist by the fact that they still treat people different on the concept of skin colour because if not why would they even need to make the effort not to be racist.

Some serious brain washing went off in your country when you where kids seriously, you all share the same ambition which is to be monetary rich, you are all racist and selfish and very greedy, or at least that how you come across to the rest of the world, don't get me wrong you can be all those things and still good people but your are just infected with that mindset like illness, asks your self this, when you was a kid and somebody asked you "if you had one wish what would you wish for" what would your true response be? was it by chance "I want all the money in the world or I want to be rich enough so that I can have everything", used used as an example to show you something else you was highly brainwashed into as a kid, you worship money "the source of all evil" more than anything else in the world, you have been brainwashed into been s racist evil worshipping society, your government travels the four corners of the world talking peace yet bringing war and you condone this like they are the good force attacking evil, check out ancient prophecies about our time regarding those who travel the world talking peace yet bringing 

I am sure racism does exist elsewhere dont get me wrong, but its plain and obvious to see in American culture, its not something I see over here at all, I sure it is here but the fact is I dont see it anywhere, not in our sport not in our employment culture, I see it in the power forces like in the police but that is about it, but in the states looking across it seems to be everywhere, defiantly in your pop culture, move and sports, you may not even see it cos its so spread out everywhere your that used to it.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Well it might. I just wish it was "hispanic pride" or "mexican pride" or something more specific as to heritage other than the color of his skin. Its hard to walk around and say "woo-yah <skin color> pride" and not look ignorant as ****, regardless of the color in question.
> 
> I'll be honest I'm not very happy with my own skin color. In fact im kinda white and pastey, but I tan a little bit so I look good you know. They make this pill now they can inject under the skin and it messes with your pigment and gives you a perfect head to toe tan for 6 months, no risk of cancer. To bad its only on the black market or maybe id get myself a little "brown pride" tat :thumb02:


I don't think the issue is that it says brown pride as in his skin color but that Brown Pride is a gang. Not that he has anything to do with it but people will receive it that way.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Reading this article really makes me laugh, as a US outsider I really have to say, I see the States as a racist country, and I think that most of the world, in fact I know all of the world does.
> 
> Its in everything that comes out of the states, dam you should watch pro wrestling and tell me that's not racist, its so inbred into your culture that it seems to the rest of the world that even those who made an effort to try and not be racist end up been racist by the fact that they still treat people different on the concept of skin colour because if not why would they even need to make the effort not to be racist.
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Can we just lock this thread before we get any more posts like this one? Please?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If white people get mad about Cain's Brown Pride tattoo, then they should have reconsidered when they 

1. Wiped out the Native Americans and kicked them off their land

2. Colonized South America and oppressed the native Hispanics

3. Colonized Africa and enslaved blacks

4. Took half of Mexico's territory and kicked the Mexicans off their land

etc. etc. the list goes on, white people have no right to be mad or use a "white pride" tattoo because they are the most racist group in world history, bar none. Actions speak louder than words people...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah this wasn't really meant to be a history class, more about if this would hurt the UFC, the fighters sponsorship wise, or the media would target Cain saying "Ultimate Fighting promotes thugs as Champions" or anything along those lines as an argument against the legalization of MMA.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah this wasn't really meant to be a history class, more about if this would hurt the UFC, the fighters sponsorship wise, or the media would target Cain saying "Ultimate Fighting promotes thugs as Champions" or anything along those lines as an argument against the legalization of MMA.


I highly doubt that. If that was the case then it would have already happened by now because Cain has been the UFC champion for over a year now. Further, i think most casual new fans tuning in wont even notice the tattoo, they will be too distracted by other things and busy watching the actual fight.

To be honest i never noticed what the tattoo actually said until i saw a thread about it on these forums. No big deal.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Can we just lock this thread before we get any more posts like this one? Please?


I wanted to comment on the feedback you gave me for this post, since I believe you took it the wrong way, was not intended to discriminate against anyone just meant to point out an outside view of American culture and how it is foreseen by many outside the US.

Quote your feedback comment, "Racism exists in England. I know. I've been there. And thanks to you so does ignorance. - deadmanshand"

I did not say it is not here, only that its not something I see over here, but I do see it in things over here that come from America like Films, Music and Sports.

I have different circles of friends here in the UK, those I live with, those I work with and those I grew up with, and there are many different cultures, skins and nationalities in all of those circles, and in none of those circles does race or any of those attributes effect relationships with others, the way anyone is treated or goes about there lives, dont get me wrong I know people who, don't get on especially where I live but never are the reasons for this down to race, so I do believe at least as far as my view goes on living here in the UK, racism really is not an issue or something I ever see.

Would be interesting to know if many Americans can say the same, that racism is so not a problem that no consideration is not even given to it, and yes I believe that brain washing Tv media may have played a role in it, maybe I was spared the effects over here since tho fortunes have grown a little better since back 15 years or so ago, I grew up in a house where my parents could not afford a working TV for quite some years and even when we had a TV, I never until I moved out had my own so I never really got to watch anything on it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I highly doubt that. If that was the case then it would have already happened by now because Cain has been the UFC champion for over a year now. Further, i think most casual new fans tuning in wont even notice the tattoo, they will be too distracted by other things and busy watching the actual fight.
> 
> To be honest i never noticed what the tattoo actually said until i saw a thread about it on these forums. No big deal.


Yeah but he hasn't fought on a network like FOX, so many new people will be seeing Cain and the sport for the first time and people like Bob Arum could potentially use this against MMA, plus the sensitive folks might not like it and complain to FOX.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Why be proud of an accident of birth? It is not an accomplishment, not something you dedicated yourself towards, not really something to gloat about. Millions of people are brown.
> 
> Much fewer are UFC Heavyweight champions and undefeated....
> 
> Human beings need to seriously evaluated their priorities.


Yes, I absolutely agree. I've never understood how people could be proud of their skin colour or nationality. Even the latter is usually by accident of birth, so you've done nothing to achieve it. To me it makes more sense if a small child is able to sit on the toilet on its own without the help of its parents for the first time and is proud of its achievement than to be proud of the skin colour or nationality. Having spent pretty much time with people from pretty much every skin colour there is to find in human race I absolutely know that skin colour is the least thing that connects me with or disconnects me from other people.


As for Velasquez, yes I could imagine that such a tattoo can have some effect on sponsorships and also on MMA's way to mainstream, but not that much as "Brown Pride" is not as stigmatised as "White Pride". So sponsors will rather take into consideration whether Velasquez would represent some kind of gang member image (which for some products even could be a positive marketing argument), but not really a racist image (which in most mainstream marketing is rather a no-go)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah but he hasn't fought on a network like FOX, so many new people will be seeing Cain and the sport for the first time and people like Bob Arum could potentially use this against MMA, plus the sensitive folks might not like it and complain to FOX.


Nobody is going to give a shit. Trust me, if Hopkins can make his "white boy" comments, causing barely any controversy at all. I'm betting most fans will look at Cains tattoo and think "proud Mexican" which is the obvious reasoning. As for those few who think its racist? Well, that's their problem not Cains. Stop taking the term literally. Yes it has the word "Brown" in it. But thats not what it means. Hence why Latinos with all kinds of skin hues can still use the term.

Besides, If somebody called me racist for having an "Olive Pride" tattoo, I would tell 'em to feck off.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Any complaints will be drowned out by the din of MMA exploding onto the popular sports scene with great fury and lots of $$$.

Anyway, who's going to want to talk about the tattoo of a guy who just lost his belt?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure but I'm guessing Monson has a *********** tat on him somewhere ROFL...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If white people get mad about Cain's Brown Pride tattoo, then they should have reconsidered when they
> 
> 1. Wiped out the Native Americans and kicked them off their land
> 
> ...


While I agree with the idea you are factually wrong on some of this. It wasnt just the English and French, it was also the Spanish. Infact the Spanish colonized most of South America. Also as far as the black slavery....you realized that most of the black that were SOLD to the English were slaves already from other tribes and many were being sold as food to other tribes....FOOD!!! Luckily Im Indian, Irish, and German. 

Also it was mostly English and French as far as "white people" The Irish, Scots, and Germans were tired as shit of being raped, killed, and oppressed by the English and French. Funny how that always gets left out.

I do think its a double standard that Cain can have his tattoo but if a white guy went in there with a white pride tattoo he would be publicly and media wise ripped apart. Its ridiculous this is even an issue anymore as 90 percent of the people in here are of mixed race. Nobody is strictly one color or race anymore. To say white people are the most racist group in history is ridiculous. Im sure all the white people that were killed by other white would like to have a say in this. The Scottish were terroized by the English for thousands of years.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> Not sure but I'm guessing Monson has a *********** tat on him somewhere ROFL...


I'm not the most informed one about Monson, but I really doubt that. He probably wouldn't get sponsored by AK Press if he had


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> I'm not the most informed one about Monson, but I really doubt that. He probably wouldn't get sponsored by AK Press if he had


Monson's an Anarchist, there's a pic of the cops confronting him on the internet.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

This is about the 5th thread on this subject and they all get pretty heated fast. But If a white guy had a "White Pride" tat, he would never be allowed to fight for the UFC ever, Fact and You cant just say whites have a bad stigma attached to it or whatever either, because thats one of the most racist things you can say.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> This is about the 5th thread on this subject and they all get pretty heated fast. But If a white guy had a "White Pride" tat, he would never be allowed to fight for the UFC ever, Fact and You cant just say whites have a bad stigma attached to it or whatever either, because thats one of the most racist things you can say.


Nobody says whites have a bad stigma, the _word combination_ "White Pride" has a stigma, because it's associated with these kind of guys: 




















That's what on the inner screen of at least half educated people pops up when they hear or see "White Pride".


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

If you where to apply the Brown Pride tattoo to a white fighter, a more literal translation that lacks the connotations of White Pride would be 'CAUCASION PRIDE'. And that wouldnt make people think you where a racist, it would make people think you where a twat. 

There's clearly no racist motive to Cain's tattoo, and i sincerely doubt it will have any kind of damaging effect on the UFC. Those who wish to detract from this sport have far more reasonable cliche's to go to other than an inherrent racism in the sport, as represented by a tattoo on the champions chest. 

To be 100% honest, i didnt even notice the tattoo (or at least it didnt register) until it was mentioned on this site some time ago. I remember that thread plummeting at 100mph into a race dicussion as well.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> There's clearly no racist motive to Cain's tattoo


Which is exactly the point.

Cain Velasquez is not racist. There is not a shred of evidence that suggests he is. He's proud of his father and his ancestors. He is a FIRST generation American. What's wrong with being proud of the hardship his people have gone through to allow him the privileges that come with being American.

Good god, leave the man alone. Stop talking about his fecking tattoo. Talk about his considerable fighting skills instead.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I wanted to comment on the feedback you gave me for this post, since I believe you took it the wrong way, was not intended to discriminate against anyone just meant to point out an outside view of American culture and how it is foreseen by many outside the US.
> 
> Quote your feedback comment, "Racism exists in England. I know. I've been there. And thanks to you so does ignorance. - deadmanshand"
> 
> ...


Racism is nowhere near the issue that you seem to think it is here. Most people I know have friends from different cultures, backgrounds, and - gasp! - skin colors. In the apartment building I live in right now we have an evangelical interracial couple, 8 brazilians, 4 Ukrainians, and more. One of my better friends is English. And I am not a real exception when it comes to tolerance. Most people don't care over here.

I took your comment exactly the way you meant it.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

browncow said:


> Personally, I think it has more to do with the fact that terms such as WHITE PRIDE, ***********, etc. were long ago hijacked by people with some pretty overtly racist views.




that...and also the fact that "***********" (ie white supremacy) was used as a justification to enslave people and invade nations with military force.

Deep down inside....most whites know this, but a great deal of them will grit their teeth to admit it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Should I point out, Sekou, that every race has participated equally in those particular activity? Africans were sold to the white man by their own people. The Spanish enslaved and destroyed the Aztec. Asians have massacred and enslaved each other for ages. Their is quite literally no difference between the colors. The rainbow of shameful history is a colorful and inventive one.

Hearing comments like "Deep down inside... most whites know this, but a great deal of them will grit their teeth to admit it" severely pisses me off. It is a racist sentiment. Said with racist intent.

Can we just close this thread? Please?


----------



## Flyin' Kneez (Jul 3, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Why be proud of an accident of birth? It is not an accomplishment, not something you dedicated yourself towards, not really something to gloat about. Millions of people are brown.
> 
> Much fewer are UFC Heavyweight champions and undefeated....
> 
> Human beings need to seriously evaluated their priorities.


Are you being serious? I'm not trying to be rude, i'm just asking....



Deftsound said:


> See that is sad but true. It's even sadder that people assume just because someone is white and successful that they just got where they are at because they are white, instead of realizing that-that person probably worked his/her ass off to get where they are at and it had nothing to do with being white or black. So many people in this country think they deserve compensation from the government because they are a minority instead of busting ass, making good choices, going to college and getting things accomplished the old fashioned way by working hard.


I think you're being a bit extreme, mate. No-one believes the White people are all part of some secret network that automatically guarentees you plain sailing through life. But surely you can't be so naive as to suggest that race, class, discrimination, connections and role models (or lack thereof) are not legitimate factors when determining one's likelihood of sucess?!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> If he was so proud of his heritage it would be in Spanish but in his defense he was very young when he got it. Not a big deal either way. Boxing would have no right to talk about it anyway, Check out Bhop dropping the knowledge:laugh:


I remeber when BHOP the racist said that crap and then lost convincingly. :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He was robbed because of that comment.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

But will many people even notice it? When I see Cain fight, I don't pay attention to his tattoos, I pay attention to the fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> But will many people even notice it? When I see Cain fight, I don't pay attention to his tattoos, I pay attention to the fight.


MMA's opponents will see it, which is what worries me, in the US on ESPN, MMA isn't appreciated, and with ESPN being the number one sports network in the country that's what worries me, I'd hate to see Cain's tattoo be used against the sport if they were trying to get it sanctioned in a state just because people aren't educated about MMA and don't know who Cain Velasquez really is.

You could pretty much say I don't want the image of MMA to be hurt, but I know the people who dislike MMA and want it banned will go to any length and with Cain fighting on FOX so many people will see it, and someone will notice it and of course someone could and probably will complain. You can't really compare it to Bernard Hopkins because people don't look at Boxing as "human cockfighting"


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Funny you say that about ESPN, AS is the cover of the Brazilian ESPN magazine this month with an interview full of props for what the guy have done and how he thinks he can change the sport here, pretty cool.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> You really can't understand why that is? did you skip history class or something? i mean really it's got nothing to do with being ashamed of being white it's just that racism is synonymous with "white pride/power" because of it's past and thats not going to change.
> 
> p.s this thread won't last long.


And "Brown Pride" is not affiliated with a gang and anti American movement? I'm just saying that wile you are willing to give Cain the benifit of the doubt even though clearly we can link "Brown Pride" to racism, you still refuse to give a white guy the same benefit of the doubt and to me that's because like it or not its racist no matter who wears it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

otronegro said:


> Funny you say that about ESPN, AS is the cover of the Brazilian ESPN magazine this month with an interview full of props for what the guy have done and how he thinks he can change the sport here, pretty cool.


I was totally unaware of that.

In America, they just brush it off or go "Oh, that's too violent for me..."


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Well it might. I just wish it was "hispanic pride" or "mexican pride" or something more specific as to heritage other than the color of his skin. Its hard to walk around and say "woo-yah <skin color> pride" and not look ignorant as ****, regardless of the color in question.


It is a stupid tattoo and I agree if it was more specific I might be less put off by it. As it stands it is a needlessly divisional and racist tattoo that better serves to insight hate than it does promote pride.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> He was robbed because of that comment.


Calzaghe landed more , pushed the pace and BHOP was constantly grabbing.

Joe came from the UK and got the decision in America in Hopkins backyard , he most definitely won that fight fair and square. 

Hopkins was too scared anyway to travel to the UK same with Jones Jr thats why the fight happened to late they avoided travelling and said Joe wasnt a big enough draw when he wanted the fight in the US.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Should I point out, Sekou, that every race has participated equally in those particular activity? Africans were sold to the white man by their own people. The Spanish enslaved and destroyed the Aztec. Asians have massacred and enslaved each other for ages. Their is quite literally no difference between the colors. The rainbow of shameful history is a colorful and inventive one.
> 
> Hearing comments like "Deep down inside... most whites know this, but a great deal of them will grit their teeth to admit it" severely pisses me off. It is a racist sentiment. Said with racist intent.
> 
> Can we just close this thread? Please?


not my intent(ions)

just highlighting what I see in the current climate of North America. Many young white males of this generation want to "pretend" they have no linkage to any past atrocities of their forefathers..yet at the same time most institutions in this part of the world are formatted by and for them, and they benefit from those institutions.


with that said....Im down with any fighter getting a "________ Pride tattoo. So pride and reverance in your heritage. :thumbsup: Thats a positive thing. Word to Marcus Davis and his Irish tattoo:thumb02:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Reading this article really makes me laugh, as a US outsider I really have to say, I see the States as a racist country, and I think that most of the world, in fact I know all of the world does.
> 
> Its in everything that comes out of the states, dam you should watch pro wrestling and tell me that's not racist, its so inbred into your culture that it seems to the rest of the world that even those who made an effort to try and not be racist end up been racist by the fact that they still treat people different on the concept of skin colour because if not why would they even need to make the effort not to be racist.
> 
> ...


I won't soon forget how silly this post is... Thanks for your analysis, now go back to your parent's basement and play your video games.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If white people get mad about Cain's Brown Pride tattoo, then they should have reconsidered when they
> 
> 1. Wiped out the Native Americans and kicked them off their land
> 
> ...


This history lesson illustrates the sad state of public education these days. Your ignorance speaks volumes.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread is done. Another mod can re-open if they want but every single Cain tattoo thread is just a headache.


----------

